# Electronic Box - Cable Internet Deal Group Buy



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

I just switched my internet provider to Electronic Box and I wanted to share this great deal with you. They are offering their 30 mbps (down)/5 mpbs (up) cable internet package for 29.95/month for the first 6 months and 52.95 afterwards.

The transfer fee is also waived if you have an existing cable service.

You can also save 2$/month if you sign up with a group of four people which bring your monthly cost down to $27.95 ($50.95 after 6 months).

Take a look at their website for more info:

http://www.electronicbox.net/en/

The company is highly rated on DSL Reports and the deal is the best I've seen from any ISP out there at the moment. Send me a PM if you want to be part of a group buy.


----------

